# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Сайт VirusTotal еще работает ?

## Зинка

Пробовала проверить файлы и сайт.
Что-то ответ получается совсем мгновенно.
Может этот сайт уже сломали ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

